# Так от какого числа снапшот попал на диски ЛинуксШопа?

## Guest007

В том плане, что я сейчас закажу rc4, а окажется, что он еще летний, и все в нем старое-престарое. Придется дозаказать дополнения, а они тоже старые...

А тут скоро Gentoo 2004... Кстати, с какой задержкой появятся диски с Gentoo2004 в ЛинуксШопе? Может, есть смысл подождать?

Заранее благодарен.

----------

## Slot

этот вопрос логичнее задать на форуме ЛинуксШопа

----------

